# Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten? - Achtung: Schlechte Musik!!



## troppa (1. März 2011)

Was sind euere Favoriten?

Ich habe aus meiner persönlichen Lena-2010-Grand-Prix-Gewinn-Pleite (Ich hatte im Vorfeld gesagt sie schaft es) gelernt und möchte nun meine Favoriten vorstellen, damit hinterher keiner sagen kann: Ja, is klar...

Ich denke, dass diese Drei die größten Chancen auf den Sieg haben werden:

1. Rumänien: Hotel FM - Change - von Gabriel Baruta (der Typ am Klavier) und Alexandra Ivan. Der Leadsänger heißt übringens David Bryan, ist aber ein romänischer Theaterschauspieler.

2. Island: Sigurjón Brink's Friends - Aftur Heim heißt soviel wie Zurück Zuhause aus der Feder von Sigurjón Brink. Er hatte es schon 2005 und 2010 bis ins Finale des Vorentscheids geschafft. Leider war es ihm verwährt worden selbst am Vorentscheid teilnehmen, da er gut eine Woche vor dem Halbfinale an einer Herzattacke starb.

3. Dänemark: A Friend in London - New Tomorrow  - von Jakob Glæsner und Lise Cabble. Lise war schon für den dänischen  Beitrag im Jahre 1995 verantwortlich. Leider gibt es hier schon  die  ersten Plagiatsvorwürfe - Hm, hört sich für mich an wie Paso Double  meets Parlotones.


Die folgenden haben, meiner Meinung nach, zwar eine geringere Chance, aber ich möchte sie gerne vorstellen:

 - Großbritannien: Blue - I can - von Blue selbst geschrieben. Eine Comeback-Nummer, obs auch eine No.1 ist, wird sich zeigen.

 - Italien: Raphael Gualazzi - Follia d'amore - von ihm selbst Italien ist wieder da und klassisch mit einem Sanremo-Gewinner. Überraschend frische Mischung aus Italo-Pop und Jazz.

- Bosnien-Herzegowina: Dino Merlin - Love In Rewind von ihm selbst. Dino ist in seiner Heimat ein Superstar und nahm schon 1993 als Komponist und Co-Autor und 1999 als Interpret und Komponist, mit wenig Erfolg ('99 Platz 7), teil. Der Text zur Hymne Bosnien-Herzegowinas von 1992 bis 1998 stammte übrigens auch von ihm.

- Serbien: Nina - Caroban von Kristina Kovac, die Nina, die Frontfrau der Gruppe "Sex Legal Department", auf YouTube entdeckte. "Caroban" heißt soviel wie magisch: Es geht kurz zusammen gefasst, um eine vom Alltag genervte Frau, die nach Hause kommt, von ihrem "magischen" Mann umarmt wird, der ihren Alltag vergessen lässt. Hört sich ziemlich kitschig an, ist aber sowieso auf serbisch und für einen Gute-Laune-Song nicht so tragisch.

- Österreich: Nadine Beiler - The Secret is Love von Falco-Manager Thomas Rabitsch und ihr selbst. Die Starmania 2007-Gewinnerin startet mit diesem Lied ihr Comeback und promotet ihre Band "Plankton".

Schon raus sind:

- Türkei: Yüksek Sadakat - Live It Up  - von Kutlu Özmakinaci (der Bassist) und Ergün Arsal. Yüksek Sadakat  heißt wohl soviel wie Hi-Fi. Ich finds auf jeden Fall besser als maNga's  We could be the same vom letzten Jahr.

- Bulgarien: Polly Genova - Na Inat  - das heißt so viel wie "Zum Trost" - ein Lied geschrieben von drei  österreichischen Produzenten: Borislav Milanov, Sebastian Arman und  David Bronner, die auch als Symphonic Entertainment bekannt sind.

Im Übrigen finde ich, dass Lena keine Chance hat zwei Mal hintereinander den ESC (egal mit welchem Lied) zu gewinnen, da ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte.


Hier noch eine Übersicht.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

komplette show mit allen künstlern von A-Z langweilige, belanglose, überflüssige und schlechte plastik-popmusik. favoriten wird es da für niemanden geben, der etwas für gute musik übrig hat. die leute die sich nicht mit musik beschäftigen und nebenbei dudelmusik im radio hören oder die bravo hits kaufen, finden das bestimmt toll. aber solche leute findest du hier glaube ich nicht


----------



## troppa (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> komplette show mit allen künstlern von A-Z langweilige, belanglose, überflüssige und schlechte plastik-popmusik. favoriten wird es da für niemanden geben, der etwas für gute musik übrig hat. die leute die sich nicht mit musik beschäftigen und nebenbei dudelmusik im radio hören oder die bravo hits kaufen, finden das bestimmt toll. aber solche leute findest du hier glaube ich nicht



Hm, also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, darf ich keinen Favoriten haben, wenn ich mich mit Musik beschäftige? 

Und was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen "guter" und "schlechter" Musik?


----------



## Rinkadink (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

1.  jupp..keine favoriten beim song contest!...und 2. der eurovision song contest ist mit sicherheit keine gute musik!


----------



## Baer.nap (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

Alles crap


----------



## Goner (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

keiner....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

Wenn ich mich zwischen den vorgestellten entscheiden müßte dann schon eher die Türkei, und Lena sollte vergessen wo der Auftritt stattfindet. Aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich mir die Sendung nicht antun, da diese Musik nicht mein Geschmack ist


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

Keiner dort ist toll, vor allem die supertollelangweiligestinkelena.

Ich gucke so einen Schrott nicht.


----------



## troppa (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

Man, da kuckt man ein Tag nicht rein, und schon brennt die Hütte



Rinkadink schrieb:


> 1.  jupp..keine favoriten beim song contest!...und 2. der eurovision song contest ist mit sicherheit keine gute musik!



1. Naja, dann hab ich keine Ahnung von Musik aber meine Favoriten zurücknehmen wäre jetzt blöd, oder? 

2. Ich hasse Aufzählungen, aber naja: Na gut.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich zwischen den vorgestellten entscheiden müßte dann schon eher die Türkei, und Lena sollte vergessen wo der Auftritt stattfindet. Aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich mir die Sendung nicht antun, da diese Musik nicht mein Geschmack ist



Du hast dich wenigstens mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Das finde ich gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - Wer sind euer Favoriten?*

Bis auf den italienischen Beitrag finde ich alle Titel recht ansprechend (ich mag die italienische Sprache auch nicht so).
Hotel FM aus Rumänien hat mir am Besten gefallen, flotter, fröhlicher Titel, da wippt man mit, sowas kommt eigentlich in Europa immer an.
Der türkische Beitrag ist recht Rock lastig, mal abwarten, ob das gefallen findet, bei mir eher durchwachsen.
Die Dänen sind auch ganz OK.
Die Engländer sind eher weiter hinten angesiedelt, kann man hören, aber dann doch nur einmal.
Bulgarien ist auch OK, kräftige Stimme, hört man sofort, aber da hätte man einen schnelleren Song zu machen sollen.

Lenas Chancen?
Hmm... schwer zu sagen, gewinnen wird sie nicht (und wenn doch, wäre es schon sehr fett ), aber untergehen wird sie auch nicht, der Titel ist schon "strange". Hat was, hört man den mehrmals, gefällt er einem recht gut.
Und hier ist das Problem: Wie oft hören die anderen Länder den deutschen Beitrag bei sich? Häufig oder selten?
Hören sie ihn häufig, hat sie Chancen für die Top 3, hören sie ihn selten, dann wirds knapp mit den ersten 10, wohl eher Beste 15.


----------

